# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  AAHHH!!!  Vinnie is hurt

## bshmerlie

I majorly screwed up.  I was opening the right door of the Exo Terra and Vinnie (my male Varadero) got pinched in the upper hinge area.  There is a little half moon section where the door pivots and I didn't notice him up there where I went to open the door.  He let out a squeak and I immediately shut it and he jumped down and hid under the leaf litter.  I feel like an idiot.  He's bright red I can't believe I didn't see him.   :Frown:   I wasn't opening it very fast but I know I pinched him because he let out a noise.  I checked for him under the leaf litter and he's just sitting there.  The thing that worries me is he's not bolting when I move the leaves.  I don't want to bother him so I put the leaves back.  I don't see any wounds or anything....no skin abrasions.  This sucks.  They've been doing so well.  He's been guarding a tad in a cup.  Now I wonder if I should just pull it.  I feel so bad about this.  Hopefully he's just bruised a little.  All of his limbs look ok.  I can't believe I did this.

----------


## Joey

Poor Vinnie, hopefully like you say his leg is just bruised and he wasn't moving much as he was shocked a bit, or feeling tender. I think it would be obvious if a leg as tiny as his had been broken wouldn't it? I think youve done the right thing in just letting him recouperate on his own, that's what i would do. 

Please dont feel too bad (not that i wouldnt feel horrible in your position) accidents happen, you can't be looking every where at once.

----------


## Don

I'm sure he was startled by the pinch and is hopefully just shaking it off.
  Have you picked him up to check him out of just viewed from where he sits?

I did the same with our crested recently when he put a foot into the crack at the door hinge while it was open.  Hes fine but did run and hide immediately.


Hope Vinnie is OK Cheri.

----------


## bshmerlie

I didn't pick him up because I didn't want him to squirm and hurt himself.  By just looking at him you can't tell anything is wrong but he didn't jump away when I was poking through the leaves and that's not normal.

----------


## Don

Has he moved around since and hopefully back to tending to the tad?

----------


## bshmerlie

The lights come on in another thirty minutes and he usually comes out right away to do a morning singing duet with Tony.  Tony and Vinnie are in tanks next to each other so they call back and forth.  Im really hoping to see him.

----------


## BG

Poor guy ,hope evrything goes well with him.  I think he'll be all right.  We all make mistakes, and we learn from them.

----------


## John Clare

There's not really anything you can do so I would leave him in peace for the day and check on him tomorrow or the next day.  Don't want to stress him further.

----------


## bshmerlie

Well ...Vinnie didn't come out to sing this morning.  :Frown:   I didn't go digging for him because I didn't want to stress him out. I poured in some more springtails for him to eat. I hope to see him when I get home.  :Frown:

----------


## Don

That stinks Cheri  :Frown: 

We know how tough these little ones are so I'm sure he just needs some time to get over it.

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah ....hopefully.

----------


## Amy

I'm sorry Cheri  :Frown:  Crossing my fingers that all is well with little Vinnie.

----------


## IvyTheBunny

Hope he lives to tell the tale! The tad ok?

----------

